# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  The Biggest!

## willtilian

Ok, guys this is a contest, post a picture of a pyxie YOU own put weight and length. We are going to see who claims is the biggest. The winner will be sent a printable certificate for the biggest Pyxie on frogforum.

----------


## onedge30

Are you going to use some formula for using both the weight and length? Or is length the main factor?

And Will, I take it you have a contender? Post it up!  :Big Grin:

----------


## willtilian

well my boy is 71/2 inches and 1  pounds 14 ounces and one ounce i need to take a pic later but i think it would be really stupid if i made this contest and i had the winner

----------


## Eel Noob

Don't have a scale to weigh mines but he's very close to 8". Look at photos in a few threads down.

----------


## willtilian

ok  but for you to enter you need to post a pic on the thread with length and weight, dont mean to be picky its just idk what thread your talking about.

----------


## Kevin1

No cheating!(letting the frog bloat up with water) :Smile:

----------


## willtilian

also there will be 4 catagorys male reg pyxies female reg pyxie dwarf male pyxies female dwarf pyxie. also most unique colored pyxie!

----------


## Kevin1

Who's directing this competition?

----------


## chris2pher

length is from snout to but ?

----------


## willtilian

svl yes come on guys lets start posting!

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

Still no pics  :Frog Surprise: . i was soo looking forward to this thread.

----------


## willtilian

come on guys! one edge you have to have a big 8 incher ok pretty much the first male and female dwarf and pyxie frog will win all catagorys

----------


## malepyxiefrog

> come on guys! one edge you have to have a big 8 incher ok pretty much the first male and female dwarf and pyxie frog will win all catagorys


Man, when you said biggest there was no way how my frog could win, even with the most colorful.

----------


## willtilian

hey if you post a pic with his length and a estimated weight with wat cat your entering in youll win contest ends on sunday

----------


## onedge30

Ok, girls! I'll show you mine. I don't think there is a winner, but what the hey.

Largest female 4.75 inches. (pic one)
Largest males 7.25 inches (pic two-Killer and three-Zaza) 
Last pic is my oldest male Sumo, who is pissed and wants a new ruler to be used. (6 inches)
(sorry no scale available at this time)
 :Big Applause:   :Frog Surprise:

----------


## willtilian

ok heres the standing
 males
1. Killer, Zaza
2.sumo
females
1. one edges mystery female

color winning
1.killer nice bluish sides
2. mystery female nice white

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

I'll get slop out and weigh him tomorrow. He's a little over 8".

----------


## willtilian

YES POSTS! ok guys even if your pyxie is 2" it still might get color award

----------


## Kevin1

I would post pics but I have no camera...not even a cell phone cam.

----------


## willtilian

your prof pic with a estimated weight and length would be solid

----------


## Kevin1

Length is 7 inches but don't have a weight on him.

----------


## willtilian

kk but do you have a pic in your album that you can post thats from the side because i dont mean to be bossy but you need to post a pic

----------


## Roidrage

> I'll get slop out and weigh him tomorrow. He's a little over 8".


 
Im looking forward to it, i saw your last pictures of him and thats what got me into pyxis, Truly amazing beast you got. Real cool looking and he looks so healthy to.

Looking forward to se him in some new photos...

Best regards / Stefan

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

> Im looking forward to it, i saw your last pictures of him and thats what got me into pyxis, Truly amazing beast you got. Real cool looking and he looks so healthy to.
> 
> Looking forward to se him in some new photos...
> 
> Best regards / Stefan


Hey Stefan! Thanks for the kind words!! If you want to see some updated pics of Slop, as well as some other really cool pics, go to our Facebook page and "like" us. The link is right here, Jela&#039;s Phat Phibs & BadAss Beardies | Facebook

----------


## Roidrage

> Hey Stefan! Thanks for the kind words!! If you want to see some updated pics of Slop, as well as some other really cool pics, go to our Facebook page and "like" us. The link is right here, Jela&#039;s Phat Phibs & BadAss Beardies | Facebook


 
Np thats just the truth hes what got me into these frogs  :Smile:  i was blown away when i saw him.

Dont have facebook but have checked the pics, put some more new pics up in this tread plz :Stick Out Tongue: .

Best regards // Stefan

----------


## Kevin1

> kk but do you have a pic in your album that you can post thats from the side because i dont mean to be bossy but you need to post a pic


Who's said I wanted to be in the competition? lol No Offense taken Will. I'll post one for old times sake. It'd be nice to have a thread loaded with pics!

----------


## Kevin1

Here's the most recent picture i have of him. 


SVL-7 inches 



weight-2,000 pounds(unknown).

----------


## clownonfire

> Here's the most recent picture i have of him. 
> 
> 
> SVL-7 inches 
> 
> 
> 
> weight-2,000 pounds(unknown).


Kevin, holy sh*t! HUGE!! I actually thought I'd see more pics here.... I want to be entertained!!!!

----------


## spencerburgo

> Here's the most recent picture i have of him. 
> 
> 
> SVL-7 inches 
> 
> 
> 
> weight-2,000 pounds(unknown).


thats a nice frog you have there im jelous lol,

cheers spencer..................

----------


## willtilian

ok the new rankings! 
1.CHUBZ!*
2.killer
3. Zaza
4.sumo
females
1. one edges mystery female

color winning
1.killer nice bluish sides
2. mystery female nice white

*chubz is noticeably fatter then killer or Zaza

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Here is our wild caught male Sloppy Joe. He is about 8 1/8" and 2.45 lbs.

----------


## willtilian

*chubz screams and runs away* ok next standing after one more post

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Not the biggest, but worthy of color consideration. This is "Moosh" our 7 1/2 month old Pyxie. For any of you that followed the study, he was P19. An absolute monster from the first month. He is already just under 7" and I've never weighed him. He is the most aggressive feeder that we own.

----------


## willtilian

man i should of made a most terrifying pixie award!
his colors look amazing!
john you might take the sweep

----------


## spencerburgo

> Here is our wild caught male Sloppy Joe. He is about 8 1/8" and 2.45 lbs.


he,s a whopper nice colours to and your younger male has stunning colours :Big Applause: 

cheers spencer.............

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Thanks Spencer!!!

----------


## malepyxiefrog

> Here is our wild caught male Sloppy Joe. He is about 8 1/8" and 2.45 lbs.


WOW!! That big guy can pound a chick anytime. That is one BIG healthy looking pyxie you got there.

----------


## onedge30

Now, if we are just going for the general Biggest of an African Bullfrog. I may still have the biggest.  :Cool:  Something I have been working on. It still needs several hours sculpting, but it is 12 inches svl. LOL!!!!  :EEK!:   :Frog Surprise:

----------



----------


## Kevin1

> Here is our wild caught male Sloppy Joe. He is about 8 1/8" and 2.45 lbs.


Sloppy Joe is a beautiful pyxie in so many ways. I'm happy he went to a forum member.

----------


## Kevin1

Thanks Eric and Spencer for the compliments.

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

> Now, if we are just going for the general Biggest of an African Bullfrog. I may still have the biggest.  Something I have been working on. It still needs several hours sculpting, but it is 12 inches svl. LOL!!!!


Dude!! Keep us updated on this piece!! I had no idea you was a sculpture Jeffro!!!! I would love to have one of these in my house!!!

----------


## willtilian

whoa yeah a pic would be good for me

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

That sculpture of the african bullfrog is amazing!!! The pics of sloppy joe also,even though the 2nd pic (birdseye) makes him look like hes out of shape his head looks tiny compared to is bloated body. Is his setup all water???

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Nope. Slop lives in a 20L with co-co fiber and a large water dish that can be removed and emptied daily.

----------


## spencerburgo

> Now, if we are just going for the general Biggest of an African Bullfrog. I may still have the biggest.  Something I have been working on. It still needs several hours sculpting, but it is 12 inches svl. LOL!!!!


that sculpture looks the dogs bollocks mate! are you going to paint it up? i could see you having to start a production line here, i want one lol,

cheers spencer.............

----------


## willtilian

ok results will be posted on monday morning

----------


## onedge30

Will, sorry mate that more members didn't participate. Last minute addition. This is SnkPak, 5.5 in P. edulis. 100% male I have seen and heard him call.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Jeff that's a very handsome edulis!! Those usually don't do that much for me. Let's have an update on the sculpture!!!!!

----------


## willtilian

kk contest extended to friday

----------


## phoebe froggy

> Will, sorry mate that more members didn't participate. Last minute addition. This is SnkPak, 5.5 in P. edulis. 100% male I have seen and heard him call.


 
He is gorgeous,love his fat yellow tummy,how old is he?

----------


## onedge30

I think SnkPak is about 2.5 years. 

Sorry, have not had a chance to work on the bullfrog sculpture. Other projects due for the class.  :Cool:

----------


## onedge30

Just to throw out an update on the ABF sculpture.  :Big Grin:  Just finished it and will let it dry before firing in the kiln.

----------


## willtilian

Awsome!

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Really nice Jeff!! How many hours do you have invested in that?

----------


## frogmike

Pixies are like the Pac's big bland cousin! You have to admit that they would look way meaner wiff some big eye horns. 
PAC MAFIA 4LIFE! :AR15:  :AR15:  :AR15:  :AR15:

----------


## spencerburgo

> Pixies are like the Pac's big bland cousin! You have to admit that they would look way meaner wiff some big eye horns. 
> PAC MAFIA 4LIFE!


pixies dont need big eye horns to look mean, they are mean its as simple as that! your statement says it all, lol,

cheers spencer................

----------


## willtilian

if a pac and a pyxie of the same size tried to eat each other the pixie would win

----------


## clownonfire

This thread as been dead for awhile now.... But I thought I'd invite you to another thread about your very large amphibians...

Tell me about large frogs.

Thanks,

Eric

----------


## Bruce

I know this is WAY late, but I figured i share my female pyxie, since none were posted!
This is Bertha, shes almost 2 years old, 5 inches svl!  







Hope you enjoy!

----------


## nickc

^ man that head to body ratio is funny lol nice frog

----------


## Bruce

It's hilarious watching her eat when she misses like, 20 times.  Lol her depth perception is WAY off!

----------


## Kevin1

Aww She's very cute. You don't see too many adult females these days.

----------


## Bruce

No, its usually all about the males... I like my female over a male in some ways, they take up less space (although mine is in a 40 long, only cause at first I thought she was a he...), they eat less, saving money, and they aren't as aggressive (at least mine isn't, she'll basically let you do whatever you want to her and wont be bothered to the point of defense...)

----------


## parisianfox

pics of Donnie baby!

----------


## Jeremiah

> length is from snout to but ?


LOL...LOL...
I'm sorry,  That just made me laugh for some reason (when you said "but").  It would actually be spelled "butt".

But I know what you mean...snout to vent.  LOL.   :Smile:

----------

